

Google sees jump in government 'takedown' requests - stfu
http://news.yahoo.com/google-sees-jump-government-39-takedown-39-requests-174602077.html

======
wreegab
I wish every one of these requests was available to be seen, neatly organized
by countries etc. Nothing like public shame to bring back to reason power-
abusing government agents.

~~~
asperous
Google does actually, here:
[http://www.chillingeffects.org/search.cgi](http://www.chillingeffects.org/search.cgi)

You'll have to search under court orders to get those.

------
freebullets
Requests are going up, and compliance is going down.

~~~
jds375
Now it would be interesting to see the request to compliance ratio as a
function of time.... would be kinda cool if it stayed constant.

